# Calais port workers strike today 03/04/14 - delays!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-26864367

anybody travelling today should be aware.

have they miscalculated when Easter is? They normally time these things to disrupt holiday traffic :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: The French are revolting :lol: 

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good. Keep all the riff raff out........  

Ray.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

A few less illegals will make it this week then!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

This is just a trial run for Easter, to check they've got everything sorted. If it doesn't work and some ships get through they've got time to fix it. They're not daft!


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*French*



GEMMY said:


> :lol: The French are revolting :lol:
> 
> tony


bonjour madam .... :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Strewth Tony - he really fancies you!  

Are you good looking, or just stinking rich? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*,*



Zebedee said:


> Strewth Tony - he really fancies you!
> 
> Are you good looking, or just stinking rich? :lol: :lol:


both.... :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He's in for a bluddy shock, I'm like 747's avatar :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Never seen a bald head with a parting before Tony! 8O 

Maybe that's what turns him on? :lol:


----------

